# Ectropion



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

My daughter's Vizsla puppy (Copper), 9 months old, has drooping of the lower eyelids. Has anyone had a vizsla with this problem? He doesn't seem to let it bother him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I haven't ran into this problem, tight eyes are very important to the breed. Loose lower eyelids invite dirt, and debris to enter the eye. I've also heard it can also cause the dog to have drier eyes. Both of these problems can make them more prone to eye infections. Some chose to have it surgically corrected.


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

I worked for an ophthalmologist and that is the exact symptoms a patient would exhibit? Thank you.


----------

